# Refresh rate flicker problem with a new Sharp TV over HDMI. I will seriously paypal $50 to anyone that can figure this out.



## jron (Mar 1, 2014)

This is going to be a bit of a long post, but only because I've got a year and a half of troubleshooting the problem under my belt. Hence offering the reward for anyone that can post a solution that fixes it. I'm going slightly insane trying to figure this out, and probably never going to bother with Sharp again.

*The hardware:*
This all started with a brand new Sharp 70EQ10U TV. I've got HDMI running from a few other devices (WiiU, PS4, Xbox360, and an HTPC) into a receiver, then HDMI out from the receiver to the TV.

*The problem:*
A black/white flickering that appears at the very top of the screen, full width, about 2 inches tall. It happens intermittently, often a few times a minute, sometimes nothing for 20 minutes.

I have youtube videos of the issue I can post, but the forum won't let me post them since I'm under 5 posts. Is there a way around this for me?

*The facts and what I've done for troubleshooting:*

 It ONLY happens when I use any of the TV's picture modes that take advantage of the enhanced refresh rates. For picture modes there are many, like Auto, Standard, Standard (energy star), Movie, Game, PC, etc. So if I want that sweet fake 120hz+ smooth look, I have to deal with this ugly flicker. The problem does NOT occur if I use a picture mode like Movie, but it's very obviously not taking advantage of the refresh rate enhancements.
 The problem ONLY occurs over HDMI. As in, if I use the TV's directly built-in Netflix or video file streaming functionality I can get the enhanced refresh rate but without the flicker.
 Changing the refresh rate option has no effect. (they have a few, like AquoMotion240, 120hz High, 120hz Low)
 It happens with EVERY device that I mentioned over HDMI.
 I've tried several different HDMI cables.
 I've taken the receiver out of the equation and connected multiple devices directly over HDMI to the TV, no difference
 My previous TV, a 50" Sharp LCD, did not have this problem and the rest of the devices were the same
 I've literally tried every other setting on this TV and nothing but the picture mode changes whether this flicker happens or not.
 Content type does not matter whether it's a movie, video game, or just browsing reddit on the HTPC
 I have the latest TV firmware

*What Sharp has attempted to do about the issue:*
I've spent probably at least a days' worth of hours on the phone with them trying to figure this out over the past year. Several times they've either exchanged the TV with a brand new one, or replaced the motherboard. I eventually even got them to try to give me a different model upgrade, a LC-70SQ15U, and it has the exact same problem. 

I've given up trying to deal with them. I've been in direct communication with their technicians and sent them the videos. I'm convinced their current line up just has this problem. I've done enough process of elimination in my troubleshooting to rule out it possibly being any of my hardware, at least that I can think of.

I'll seriously give anyone $50 that can give me the solution to this problem. I'M DESPERATE


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

I see this is an older thread, but:

Have you considered moving the set to another location in the house?
Better yet, taking it to a friends house and see if the same problem happens?
How about running off of a UPS?
Are the feeds directly to the set, or through an AV receiver?

Have you tried using the internal tuner (as in OTA) for the of it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would suggest replacing the HDMI cable that goes to the TV with a better one.


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

He stated he has tried different cables.


----------

